# 6w5 9w1 4w5 so/sp. Why 3 types?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

So I'm probably enneagram 6. Wing I do not know. And still not sure about the variants, Sx? ye probably. So? I might. Sp? I don't know but maybe. But why do people always state 3 types?


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Because it is divided up into three sections, head, heart, and gut.

head is types 5, 6, 7
gut is types 8, 9, 1
heart is 2, 3, 4

Everyone operates in all three areas to certain degrees.

Maybe this will help a little:
The Three Instincts - Enneagram


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Using the trifix or tritype allows us to see the secondary nuances of our personality, because the enneagram only accounts for the main type, which can be difficult to identify. Each group belongs to the heart-mind-gut triad, therefore revealing the strategies that you use to deal with shame (heart group: 2, 3, 4), fear (mind group: 5, 6, 7), and anger (gut group: 8, 9, 1)

6w5 9w1 4w5:

Dealing with fear by scientific observation, question, doubting, critical thinking
Dealing with anger by resistance, repression, acceptance, tolerance
Dealing with shame by discovering, fantasizing, expressing, philosophizing, longing

so/sp: typically more introverted, reserved, skeptical, careful, grounded, serious, obligated


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

About the variants, is there a way to be certain about mine? I think its to fussy, no real opposites where only one side can be true.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> About the variants, is there a way to be certain about mine? I think its to fussy, no real opposites where only one side can be true.


I don't think so. Generally, all three should be true to varying degrees, from what I understand. You'll have to look at yourself and determine which of the three fits you more accurately than the other two. Read up some on it.

If you think you might be a 694, try reading this post to get an idea what it's like and see if you agree with anything mentioned:
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ype-archetype-descriptions-3.html#post1808401

Also, lots of helpful reading to be had here:
Type 6 Forum - The Loyalist


----------

